# Youtube video searcher



## Fridolin111 (10. Jan 2021)

Wie kann man mit Java eine Methode schreiben, wo man ein String als Input bekommt, dieser dann auf YT gesucht wird und die YT url returnt wird?


----------



## kneitzel (10. Jan 2021)

Wie wäre es, einfach einmal die Beispiele anzusehen, die es da so gibt:









						Use Cases and Code Snippets  |  YouTube Data API  |  Google Developers
					






					developers.google.com
				




Generell würde ich mir die Youtube API im Detail ansehen wenn ich da irgendwelche Zugriffe planen würde ...


----------



## Fridolin111 (10. Jan 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es, einfach einmal die Beispiele anzusehen, die es da so gibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das habe ich mir schon angeschaut, das ist allerdings für grandle, ich habe aber ein maven projekt, oder kann man das irgendwie kombinieren


----------



## kneitzel (10. Jan 2021)

Fridolin111 hat gesagt.:


> Das habe ich mir schon angeschaut, das ist allerdings für grandle, ich habe aber ein maven projekt, oder kann man das irgendwie kombinieren


Der QuickStart mag zwar auf Gradle setzen, aber wenn Du Dir die Seite der API anschaust:








						API Client Library for Java  |  Google Developers
					

Written by Google, the Google API Client Library for Java is a simple, flexible Java library for accessing Google APIs.




					developers.google.com
				



dann findest Du es sogar im Detail auch für Maven:

```
<dependency>
     <groupId>com.google.api-client</groupId>
     <artifactId>google-api-client</artifactId>
     <version>1.30.10</version>
   </dependency>
```

Und die Code Snippets sind davon ja unabhängig - da bekommst Du ja fertig nutzbare Klassen so dass das Build Tool komplett egal ist...


----------



## Fridolin111 (10. Jan 2021)

ah, danke


----------



## Fridolin111 (11. Jan 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Der QuickStart mag zwar auf Gradle setzen, aber wenn Du Dir die Seite der API anschaust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe noch ein Proble mit der api. Ich habe erstmal die youtube api:

```
<dependency>
      <groupId>com.google.apis</groupId>
      <artifactId>google-api-services-youtube</artifactId>
      <version>v3-rev20201231-1.31.0</version>
    </dependency>
```
von Github in die pom.xml geschrieben, aber dann wirf Eclipse beim Speicher folgenden Fehler:

```
Missing artifact com.google.apis:google-api-services-youtube:jar:v3-rev20201231-1.31.0
```
Was soll man da machen?


----------



## Fridolin111 (11. Jan 2021)

ich habes gelöst:


```
<dependency>       
    <groupId>com.google.apis</groupId>       
    <artifactId>google-api-services-youtube</artifactId>       
    <version>v3-rev222-1.25.0</version>   
</dependency>
```


----------



## mihe7 (21. Mrz 2022)

Warum erstellst Du nicht eine neues Thema sondern gräbst eines aus dem letzten Jahr aus?!? 

Toll am Urheberrecht ist, dass Du praktisch immer mit einem Bein vor Gericht stehst, sobald Du Inhalte Dritter verwendest, weil es keinen gutgläubigen Rechtserwerb gibt. Theopraktisch musst Du alles in Deiner Macht stehende tun, um sicherzustellen, dass der Urheber die Nutzungsrechte wirksam an Deinen Lizenzgeber abgetreten hat - ggf. eine ganze Kette entlang (vgl. z. B. https://www.kanzlei-klenke.de/kein-gutglaeubiger-erwerb-von-nutzungsrechten/ und https://rabüro.de/kein-gutglaeubige...echten-vom-nichtberechtigten-im-urheberrecht/)

Im Zweifel also Anwalt fragen.

Da das alles mit einem relativ großen Aufwand, ggf. auch Kosten verbunden ist und mir das zu blöd wäre, würde _ich_ einfach auf die Collage verzichten


----------



## LimDul (22. Mrz 2022)

Respekt für den kreativen Spam, reported ist er trotzdem


----------



## Staarfightaar (22. Mrz 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Respekt für den kreativen Spam, reported ist er trotzdem


hat sich mehr mühe gegeben als die russischen medien ... muss man dem bot schon lassen


----------

